# When is it time ?



## wind_magic (Jun 6, 2006)

Long time cruisers, when did you just "know" that it was time to set a departure date and leave ?

I'm curious about that well known phenomenon of people endlessly preparing for cruising without ever actually leaving to go cruising. You know the people, one project after another, preparing the boat, squirreling away the cruising kitty, adding more gadgets and safety gear, etc, but not actually making a commitment to throw off the dock lines and leave.

It is a big leap, I understand, so for those who did it, when did you "know" ? What was it that flipped the switch in your brain and took you from making preparations to cruise, to being someone who was leaving to actually go cruising ? What made you set that date, to start doing project triage to do what needed to be done and letting go of what you didn't have time to do ? What was it that finally made you decide, this is it, it's time! ?


----------



## justflie (Apr 10, 2012)

Very good question, wind. I'm interested in the responses. I have the itch but am putting it off for later. I'm turning 28 in a couple of months and have a wife and a good job. Just learned to sail and we are loving it. So "someday" is the answer for me, but I realize others are much closer to leaving than I. It'll be good to know the warning signs of "it's time to go" so I'll recognize it later!


----------



## St Anna (Mar 15, 2003)

There are no magical signs. You either have the mindset and go, or you dont.

Just choose who to listen to; Most people cannot understand why - so they bag you, your views, your boat, your readiness. Just delete these people from your circle. Find like minded individuals and pick their brains.

Have the boat, gear, yourself and your partner/spouse, finances, a rough plan all ready and wait for teh right weather. Then untie the lines quietly and go.

Easy as that.

I've headed off for a cruise 3 times [of a few years duration each]. Returning is the same. Just do what you [both] want to do. Dont have a set deadline. It wont work.

Sometime in the cruising season next year I am going for a couple of months [2-6 months]. This will get my head back into cruising mode and of course see what I may need to fix on the boat. Then I plan a Pacific loop after that. No set plans yet.


----------



## wingNwing (Apr 28, 2008)

Good question.

Um, in our case, we were psychologically ready and the boat projects were ready, a year or two before I was eligible for retirement. I hung up the phone on my last teleconference and we untied the docklines about 30 minutes later.


----------



## Over40pirate (Apr 4, 2012)

I cannot speak for a all-out cruising departure, but I too have had the dream to head out without a timeline. When I was in my 40's I wanted to solo the ICW from Norfolk (or so) to Miami. The goal I set for that trip was by my 50th birthday. Unfortunately that didn't happen. There were a lot of factors that derailed the plans, none of which had anything to do with sailing! 

Now as I am looking at 51 coming this year, I am getting back on track for perhaps next Spring or the Spring of 2014 for sure, assumng the Myans missed doomsday by a few years. The best advise I can give is good planning and personal prepration. Life has a habit of getting in the way of such things. Assuming your sailing skills and equipment are up to par, the burden lies on how well you prepare the rest of your affairs. 

Good luck; I envy you and wish you fair winds and following seas.


----------



## CaptainForce (Jan 1, 2006)

wind_magic said:


> Long time cruisers, when did you just "know" that it was time to set a departure date and leave ?.....................


We've lived aboard and cruised for forty years and many miles, but this event, "time to set a departure date and leave" has never occurred. Maybe I have not left! We have been seasonal coastal cruisers since 1972. We spend time in the Bahamas or Keys and times up to New England. We have not owned anything ashore for many years, but there was no time that we left. We feel a sense of community in about 25 or 30 ports,- know some people and where to provision. We like sailing back to the same places. Maybe someone else has had a more dramatic departure. I don't think we ever "left".


----------



## joethecobbler (Apr 10, 2007)

The time to go is yesterday- if your still at the dock, you missed it and will most likely never leave. 
Speaking w/ a friend yesterday in reference to the fall southern exodous fom the frozen yankee town - she said "maybe Next year" been hearing that now for 2-3 years. Always an excuse/reason not to go "this year" 
We'll be departing in the fall Oct 2012 southward no destination no timetable and probably no money, as usual. 
The one observation I've made about cruising poor is, I'm poor if I stay in one place or if I go to alot of other places along the way. So, I might as well change up the scenery ! still eatin' ramen and drinkin' cheap rum !

who was it that said "where ever you go , there you are" 
When I think I'm in a "remote" location I am often reminded that it's just someone elses back yard, a bit farther away from my own.


----------



## Capt.aaron (Dec 14, 2011)

For me It's usually because I've told a bunch of people "I'm sailing down to Mexico in the spring" So as spring nears I just get the stuff I need done and go to save face. I remember One year Promising my girlfriend we would sail south by March and a week before We left I stayed out on the hook untill the boat was sea worthy. I had an old dingy hanging off the stern and I just kept throwing junk I didn't need in to it. My version of sea worthy is a strong hull and rig, a good rudder, and decent sails. Since I all ready had those, All I Had to do was lash stuff well, ship shape and clean the inside and I was ready. I went to the store before we left and BAM we we're gone.


----------



## dongreerps (May 14, 2007)

Our family believes "The Good Lord" talks to us. Sometimes you have to listen hard, but he does talk to us.
Years ago we added a new staff person. A couple of months later my wife observed I was now drinking two martinis each night instead of one. I'm outta here.
One trip I was flying at 20,000' in the clouds when the vacuum pump went out. Later that trip the glide slope transmitter went out while I was on approach in intsrument conditions. On the return that trip the gyro compass went awry. We sold the plane.
Was working in a very nice situation when the boss had a personality change, my job description got changed, and a recruiter called me up, all in a two week period. The new job turned out to be wonderful.
At age 64 1/2, I walked into the office one day and said to the manager, "This really isn't any fun anymore. She snarled back at me (she was in fact a very delightful person), "Yeah and you have been groucy for 6 weeks!". Six weeks later I had retired. 
Obviously many of the signs come from within ourselves. Monitor yourself. When you are ready, suppress your anxiety over a new course, and go for it. If you never feel ready, you are talking to yourself.


----------



## Capt.aaron (Dec 14, 2011)

If you wait 'till you retire you'll miss out on years of cruising. I was raised cruising as child and have been doing it for 23 years on my own and I'm only 41. I can't imagine waiting another 20 years to even start! It's a life style not a hobby. I think that's the diiference between those that do and those that never do. And if I waited for the Good Lord to Speak ( or TALK as the above so eloquently stated) well...........I don't know what to say about that excactly....... but I'd be willing to bet I'd still be tied to the dock well after retirement.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

I think it is like reefing the sails: If you have to ask, you should have already done it.

If the stuff that has to be done has been done, go for it. Life doesn't get any simpler as you get older and by the time most folks can "retire to cruise" there will just be other problems, health issues, always something coming up. Not to mention, MORE red tape and fewer pristine places, in the places you want to see.

Now on the other hand I knew someone who a bug that after so much refitting and modifying, he simply HAD TO GO despite a lack of shakedown cruise or experience solo. He did, and four days out was lost at sea, off the NJ coast, in bad weather. Because he HAD TO GO NOW and wouldn't even wait 48 hours for a storm to clear.

So don't skip the important things, like a shakedown cruise, or taking baby steps to make sure you've got the important things down before you take the plunge.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

wind_magic said:


> Long time cruisers, when did you just "know" that it was time to set a departure date and leave ?
> 
> I'm curious about that well known phenomenon of people endlessly preparing for cruising without ever actually leaving to go cruising. You know the people, one project after another, preparing the boat, squirreling away the cruising kitty, adding more gadgets and safety gear, etc, but not actually making a commitment to throw off the dock lines and leave.
> 
> It is a big leap, I understand, so for those who did it, when did you "know" ? What was it that flipped the switch in your brain and took you from making preparations to cruise, to being someone who was leaving to actually go cruising ? What made you set that date, to start doing project triage to do what needed to be done and letting go of what you didn't have time to do ? What was it that finally made you decide, this is it, it's time! ?


I see my old friend Wind_Magic is still around! How are ya!???

When is it time? Boy, that's a toughie. I will say that it would be really hard for me to quit a great career and good paying job and just tak off. I know people on here talk about doing it. Tom Neale did it. Others have too. My approach was different. Instead, my wife and I worked towards getting careers that allowed us to work remote, we saved a long time like crazy, outfitted the boat, and got out.

Biggest mistake I made, and that I suspect many sailors make, is the need for crap on the boat. I am guilty, so this is not me being hippocritical. But when you haven't done it, you need all these electronics and gadgets that quite frankly, will hardly ever get used. You buy a $5000 life raft when you are coastal cruising. You buy a watermaker when you will be marina hopping every night. I am not saying that is what I do, I am saying that people spend a gazillion dollars on lots of junk because their perception of what is cruising and what it really is are two different things. Unfortunately, you can't ride a bike unles you fall a few times and gain the experience on what you need for balance. Same in boating. I am wiser now on what I need and don't, but it cost me a lot to get there.

Cruising is all about attitude. Some people love it. Some people don't. I would NOT sell the farm, buy the boat, and just go. I would put everythin in storage, get the boat, live on her a bit, see what you like and don't, and begin exploring from there. There are basics you need to make it safe and enjoyable (each of those defined by the individual). However, most of these things you can get on your travels and in some cases I learned, less expensively than anywhere else!

After a period of time, if you stil love it, sell your crap and go further. If you don't, sell the boat and you can still move back into your old life. But I would sure try living on a boat before quittnig a good job and sailing off on the perception of cruising. Perceptions can be wrong and that would be an expeisive mistake.

Now, on the flip side of that coin, you only live once. I think everyone should pursue their dreams. I would rather my bank account be empty on my deathbed and my head full of aweesom experiences I have shared with my family, than my bank account be full and the experience and time with family lacking. In the end, the impact you make on your family and yourself is what fills the soul. And THAT you can take with you.

My opinions.

Brian


----------



## Capt.aaron (Dec 14, 2011)

I just worked jobs I could quit. Barback, $200 a day, house painter $900 a week, Waiter $200 a day. Save up, sail away, come back, get a job I could quit. Round and round... Now, as an adult I am a merchant marine. We work hitches. perfect for cruising a little and working a little.


----------



## ebs001 (May 8, 2006)

"Twenty years from now you will be more disappointed by the things that you didn't do than by the ones you did do. So throw off the bowlines. Sail away from the safe harbor. Catch the trade winds in your sails. Explore. Dream. Discover" Mark Twain


----------



## inshallamiami (Jan 2, 2004)

I dunno, every time I think I'm ready to go I read about something bad happening to cruisers. Back in January I was all set to go then got a little freaked about the attack and rape of boaters off Placencia.
A little later I read of cruisers who essentially lose their boat due to not having a zarpe and that worries me, i put off the trip again. 
Now I'm getting ready again and I read about cruisers boarded and robbed at gunpoint, 3 miles off of Punta Sal, Honduras. These three things happened within the last six months in the very area I was going to head off to, and where I had cruised 5 years ago with no problem.

So am I chicken? paranoid? Looking for an excuse not to go? Prudent and careful? I don't know.


----------



## tomperanteau (Jun 4, 2009)

The economy has really helped us in our decision.

In mid 2007 the business the wife and I own took a nose-dive. It was apparent that our retirement funds were going to take a hit, too. We decided then that we could work until we were in our 80's or start investing in our "retirement home" now. We did and are close to a point where the economy and other political situations will finally motivate us to cast off for the last time.

The boat is ready, so south Pacific here we come!


----------



## Capt.aaron (Dec 14, 2011)

inshallamiami said:


> I dunno, every time I think I'm ready to go I read about something bad happening to cruisers. Back in January I was all set to go then got a little freaked about the attack and rape of boaters off Placencia.
> A little later I read of cruisers who essentially lose their boat due to not having a zarpe and that worries me, i put off the trip again.
> Now I'm getting ready again and I read about cruisers boarded and robbed at gunpoint, 3 miles off of Punta Sal, Honduras. These three things happened within the last six months in the very area I was going to head off to, and where I had cruised 5 years ago with no problem.
> 
> So am I chicken? paranoid? Looking for an excuse not to go? Prudent and careful? I don't know.


You need to dress down.Don't have your boat all gidget gadget rich looking. I have a house in Guanaja Honduras and cruise that area a lot. Placencia used to be a nice place 20 years ago but I avoid it now. Anchor in the anchorage near other occupied boats. I don't care what the law is, I have fire power, I actually showed the Gutemalan's I had guns and they told me to keep 'em. The few times I felt threatend I just pull out the gun and have it in my hand. The pirates in that area are lazy gutless S.O.B.'S and will run at any chance of conflict. Besides, I look kind of poor with my modest boat and nothing of apparent value in sight, I tell my girl to cover up when pangas come close. Just be smart and attentive. They smell fear as well. Be angry:hothead in stead of scared, they sense it. And you can print a Zarpe on line for Mexico or get one out of the back of the Blue Book. Clear into Isla Mujeres. It's the easiest. The Mexican's won't mess with you, all that cartel stuff is in town. If you look like a preppy yachty you are asking for it. Try and look like a tough mean son of a ***** with with an attitude. Better yet, be one!


----------



## inshallamiami (Jan 2, 2004)

Capt.aaron said:


> You need to dress down.Don't have your boat all gidget gadget rich looking. I have a house in Guanaja Honduras and cruise that area a lot. Placencia used to be a nice place 20 years ago but I avoid it now. Anchor in the anchorage near other occupied boats. I don't care what the law is, I have fire power, I actually showed the Gutemalan's I had guns and they told me to keep 'em. The few times I felt threatend I just pull out the gun and have it in my hand. The pirates in that area are lazy gutless S.O.B.'S and will run at any chance of conflict. Besides, I look kind of poor with my modest boat and nothing of apparent value in sight, I tell my girl to cover up when pangas come close. Just be smart and attentive. They smell fear as well. Be angry:hothead in stead of scared, they sense it. And you can print a Zarpe on line for Mexico or get one out of the back of the Blue Book. Clear into Isla Mujeres. It's the easiest. The Mexican's won't mess with you, all that cartel stuff is in town. If you look like a preppy yachty you are asking for it. Try and look like a tough mean son of a ***** with with an attitude. Better yet, be one!


Poor looking boat? Check
Zarpe from cbp? Check
Un-preppy appearance? Check
60 year old wife covered up? Check
Smart and attentive? Check
Mean son of a ***** with attitude? Not so much.... I want to go cruising to ENJOY myself. If I'm gonna spend the whole trip playing recon patrol leader I don't want to go there.

And speaking of don't go there, Mexico really really frowns on guns, to the point of take your boat and put your ass in jail,so what am I gonna do -- stop off in caye caulker and ask around where to buy one? I look like a old cop for gods sakes...I never seem to be successful at getting stuff "under the counter"

My point is, maybe it's not time for me to go THERE, cause maybe I'm just too afraid! Or sensible.

Sorry for thread drift.


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

west coast of mexico does not demand zarpe when you come in from usa, if you are usa citizen. 
they WILL take your boat for contraband---ie, guns, drugs, fishing gar without any fishing license from conapesca.

i left sin diego because i had 2 moored boats and permission is suddenly only given for one--so i moved out a lil early --boat not quite allegedly ready--is fixable underway, and has been being done in such a manner. i still have a boat moored in sd.... but i also have a cruising boat in la cruz de huanacaxtle.....only a couple of things to do yet....each place i sail to , i fix another thing..usually something major--is fun, this cruising thing....yes parts are available most everywhere.


----------



## Capt.aaron (Dec 14, 2011)

I have never had a Mexican Board my boat when clearing in. I clear in Isla from the hook. The same pistol has been in the same well hidden spot on my boat since I was 8 years old. I have had mexicans board me in the middle of no where and all they want is to see your paper work and maybe a soda. As for the S.O.B. attitude, Thats for when some fisherman you don't know is coming up to your stern with a dead fish in hand and you've given the sign that you're not interested. That will hapen sometimes in Belize and Honduras. Other wise I'm the nicest ****** you'd want to meet. I owned a night club in Mexico for a while, I lived in Belize City for 2 years and I now own a house in Bay Islands Honduras. I'm fluent in Spanish and Creole. There is a time to smile and a time to look mean, trick is to know when.
Sorry as well for thread drift, I just don't think people should not go because of the off chance they will get pirated by those lazy, cowards that jack the occasional cruiser down there.


----------



## misfits (Dec 9, 2011)

wingNwing said:


> I hung up the phone on my last teleconference and we untied the docklines about 30 minutes later.


Everyone has put some really good wisdom up here on this thread. For whatever the reason, to me, the above statement I truely get & it is an absolute beautiful thing.

P.S. don't log in after cocktails LOL


----------



## vega1860 (Dec 18, 2006)

tomperanteau said:


> The economy has really helped us in our decision.
> 
> In mod 2007 the business the wife and I own took a nose-dive. It was apparent that our retirement funds were going to take a hit, too. We decided then that we could work until we were in our 80's or start investing in our "retirement home" now. We did and are close to a point where the economy and other political situations will finally motivate us to cast off for the last time.
> 
> The boat is ready, so south Pacific here we come!


The south pacific is over rated. Boat builder John Hutton told me "Tahiti is ruined! Don't bother."  That was in 1983. Still there is a lot of traffic headed that way. Things have changed recently vis. anchoring and mooring permissions according to folks that have arrived in Honolulu in recent months.

If nothing else, the weather is good more often than not.


----------



## tomperanteau (Jun 4, 2009)

We have a friend that has bounced between Pago Pago and French Samoa. He has sent us pictures and we've spent hours chatting about how he gets along and the people there. It seems nice in that area. We will probably head down there first and then decide what to do next.


----------



## AncientTech (Jun 16, 2012)

When is it time? When you hear the call. The folly so many experience is the waiting. Waiting because we resist change, or the fear or an unhealthy love affair we have with the shadow of a life we have grown accustomed. A long time cruiser I know has said people he comes into contact with say "You are living a life I will die dreaming of", those are profound words. I myself use to sail long long ago and always dreamed of cruising. Then I put aside my passion for what was the norm, 25+ years of systems administration and programming later I have only one regret in life, that I let go of my passion. Now here I am scraping together dollar bills, selling what little I have so that I may at least revisit it and do a little coastal cruising. Go small, go simple but go prepared. That is my plan and the timeline is short. The two years you spend settling things to go cruising are two years you will never get back. Bartered for a few moments more in a life mediocre. Waste no more of your life, provision and square your boat, grab your charts, plot a course, consult your wind maps and go!

A.T.


----------



## vega1860 (Dec 18, 2006)

Well, for Lealea and crew it is TODAY; as soon as the laundry is done and breakfast finished.

Departing for Sitka in a couple of hours so we will be off-line for about a month


----------



## St Anna (Mar 15, 2003)

SAfe trip Vega.


----------



## AncientTech (Jun 16, 2012)

vega1860 said:


> Well, for Lealea and crew it is TODAY; as soon as the laundry is done and breakfast finished.
> 
> Departing for Sitka in a couple of hours so we will be off-line for about a month


Safe journey Vega


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

vega1860 said:


> Well, for Lealea and crew it is TODAY; as soon as the laundry is done and breakfast finished.
> 
> Departing for Sitka in a couple of hours so we will be off-line for about a month


All our best...


----------



## jerryrlitton (Oct 14, 2002)

dongreerps said:


> One trip I was flying at 20,000' in the clouds when the vacuum pump went out. Later that trip the glide slope transmitter went out while I was on approach in intsrument conditions. On the return that trip the gyro compass went awry. We sold the plane.


Great post but since the transmitter is on the ground, why was it a reason you sold the plane?


----------



## MattSplatt (Dec 10, 2010)

AncientTech said:


> When is it time? When you hear the call. The folly so many experience is the waiting. Waiting because we resist change, or the fear or an unhealthy love affair we have with the shadow of a life we have grown accustomed. A long time cruiser I know has said people he comes into contact with say "You are living a life I will die dreaming of", those are profound words. I myself use to sail long long ago and always dreamed of cruising. Then I put aside my passion for what was the norm, 25+ years of systems administration and programming later I have only one regret in life, that I let go of my passion. Now here I am scraping together dollar bills, selling what little I have so that I may at least revisit it and do a little coastal cruising. Go small, go simple but go prepared. That is my plan and the timeline is short. The two years you spend settling things to go cruising are two years you will never get back. Bartered for a few moments more in a life mediocre. Waste no more of your life, provision and square your boat, grab your charts, plot a course, consult your wind maps and go!A.T.


There aught to be a button for something stronger than 'like'. :-D


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

When you can't fit any more crap on the boat and won't take any more crap from your boss...
it's time to go.

When you run out of excuses NOT to...
it's time to go.

When you stop looking for excuses NOT to...
it's time to go.

The FIRST time your spouse says, "Y'know, I think we should give this cruising thing a shot..."
it's time to go.

Set a realistic line-cut date and STICK TO IT. Plan the schedule, work the plan and get it done. Treat it like the job it is. 
Then retire.


----------



## bvander66 (Sep 30, 2007)

We made the decision and then did boat prep. Big factor we had to wait for a specific date to leave proffesion, then final preps kicked in. Weather (ie winter) finally pushed us south.
Even when cruising its easy to get trapped. We stopped in Marathon for two weeks and left 2 months later. Stopped in Emerald Bay for a 7 days and left 21 days later. But when your cruising who cares? Some get trapped permanently at a destination. Lot of nice destinations have one or two cruisers who get stuck for a year or two or.....


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

I got stuck in New Zealand for a few years, then in Australia for two more, now in SE Asia for the past 3.5 years, hopefully next year I'll be stuck in Africa on an extended safari, then maybe get stuck in Brazil for Carnival for another year or two, then I'm sure the Caribbean will be another place that we will be stuck in. I love all these spots I get "stuck" in......


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

aeventyr60 said:


> I got stuck in New Zealand for a few years, then in Australia for two more, now in SE Asia for the past 3.5 years, hopefully next year I'll be stuck in Africa on an extended safari, then maybe get stuck in Brazil for Carnival for another year or two, then I'm sure the Caribbean will be another place that we will be stuck in. I love all these spots I get "stuck" in......


^^^^ I like the way he rolls.


----------



## meljabro3 (Aug 6, 2012)

We haven't set a date yet, but then again we bought the boat in Feb and became liveaboards at our marina in Charleston then. It was a great deal on a solid boat that needs work. My problem is we can't seem to start knocking out all the repairs. We're thinking about putting it on the hard in a month or so and knocking all the fixes out in a month or so. ..

It's hard to tear up your house and still live in it!


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

lol----i tear up my home and repair it in exotic locales.....begin in one place and do that first then proceed to next job--do the things first that make the most destruction so is easier to do the rest--i did engine first then decks then interior...each place i stop now i do some other repair--sometimes structural sometimes superficial, but something is always done each stop....


----------



## Tim R. (Mar 23, 2003)

We do not have a specific date although we will both need to give adequate notice to our employers. Our real goal is financial. We have a cruising budget and plan to leave once we accumulate enough to be out for years. As of today we are 2/3 there and expect to be tossing the lines April 2014.

The other goal is boat experience. Our 1997 Caliber was actively cruising when we bought her and could have gone cruising immediately. Except I did not know the boat and it's systems. I have done lots of work to make her the way I like and also add redundancy for many systems; engine, navigation, power, comfort, etc.

The last upgrade I anticipate is replacing the 2 AGM 8D batteries.


----------

